# Puppy dies after flight attendant stows it in overhead compartment



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Unbelievable. Don’t they train these FA’s?
I would never have allowed them to do that. Better to get off the flight.



https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/13/uni...hat-died-after-being-put-in-overhead-bin.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think the dog would have died anyway since those compartments aren't air tight.
The photo I saw showed what looked a lot more like normal luggage than a pet carrier.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

People have gone too far carry animals on planes. It is sad. They should have gotten off the plane with their pup.

I bet they don't train FA's on how much air flows into an overcrowded overhead, and I bet they don't cram an animal in there again.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I bet they don't cram an animal in there again.


The flight attendant said she didn't know there was a dog in the bag.
It looked nothing like any "pet carrier" I've ever seen.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The flight attendant said she didn't know there was a dog in the bag.
> It looked nothing like any "pet carrier" I've ever seen.


Not her bad then..


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A passenger that leaves a bag, luggage, purse, anything that hangs out into the aisle is in the wrong. It is the Flight attendant's job to keep the aisle cleared. I'd be concerned if she did not keep it clear.
Put your pet in the planes baggage area, where pets are transported all the time. I once bought a 8 week old puppy from Arkansas that was flown to Detroit, in cargo, in a pet carrier.
So sad the dog died. Airline personnel need to make reasonable choices dozens of times on each flight and they better be perfect. I doubt the overhead bins are air tight. I'll await the necropsy.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

How horrible! I would have never allowed that, I'd walk off the plane if asked to do that.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I won’t fly with my dog. This is why we have an RV. Sounds like the owner of the dog was not very responsible.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The flight attendant said she didn't know there was a dog in the bag.
> It looked nothing like any "pet carrier" I've ever seen.


Where are you seeimg the carrier?
In an article I read the owner told her flight attendant repeatedly that There was a dog in the carrier. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/13/business/united-dead-dog.html

Not sure where anyone is getting that the carrier did not fit under the seat.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I cant see the big deal.
A puppy died it happens all the time. Honestly after a lot of years on planes Ive often thought the overhead bins looked a lot more comfortable than the seats. I Don't think Ive ever seen one that would even remotely be airtight. it wouldn't have occurred to me that is was a problem.
Ive even seen mothers stow babies in the overhead!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Where are you seeimg the carrier?


It was on TV.
It looked like a plain blue cloth bag with no visible openings.



Lisa in WA said:


> Not sure where anyone is getting that the carrier did not fit under the seat.


It was stated it was protruding into the aisle, which is why the attendant told them to move it.

The "puppy" was 10 months old too


----------



## GeneV (Nov 28, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The flight attendant said she didn't know there was a dog in the bag.
> It looked nothing like any "pet carrier" I've ever seen.


Are you freakin serious! The morning news here made it sound like it's all on the flight attendant for making them stuff that poor puppy up there! Talk about out of context reporting! Fake news right there.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It was similar to this dog bag with a mesh top


----------



## GeneV (Nov 28, 2015)

Ahh well yeh, that is a carrier, yeh. Still, if the flight attendant mistook it for a carry-on bag, it's up to the dog owner to protest. I got a little dog, no way in hell I'd stuff her in dark hole up there. I'd get off the plane first.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GeneV said:


> Ahh well yeh, that is a carrier, yeh. Still, if the flight attendant mistook it for a carry-on bag, it's up to the dog owner to protest. I got a little dog, no way in hell I'd stuff her in dark hole up there. I'd get off the plane first.


You’d have thunk that the passenger telling her there was a dog in it (according to other passengers) and the barking for 30 minutes to 2 hours (according to other passengers) would have clued her in.


----------



## GeneV (Nov 28, 2015)

But the owner, where was the owner in all this, just sitting there passively?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> You’d have thunk that the passenger telling her there was a dog in it (according to other passengers) and the barking for 30 minutes to 2 hours (according to other passengers) would have clued her in.


Why would you think that?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This made me sick. This dog suffocated to death, which is a horrible way to die. The owner wouldn't have been allowed to bring the carrier on the plane if it wasn't small enough to fit under the seat, so it's not true it stuck out into the aisle. Also, the pet carrier was TSA compliant. Even Fox News reported that fact. And the dog was barking while in the overhead bin, so obviously in distress. Apparently the owner heard the dog barking but the seat belts sign was on so said she wasn't allowed to check on the dog. I fully blame the flight attendant for this. That being said, if this were my dog, I would have walked off the plane before placing a living being in the overhead bin.

As to the person who said to let the dog be placed in the luggage compartment. United has a the worst record of any airline in killing dogs they transport that way. So, no. I would never ship a dog by airline. They just don't care any more. It's easier for them to offer to pay the owners of dead animals rather than be careful of living beings.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Ive even seen mothers stow babies in the overhead!



No, you haven’t.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> It was similar to this dog bag with a mesh top


There were no obvious openings in the one I saw.



Belfrybat said:


> This dog suffocated to death, which is a horrible way to die.


Those bins aren't air tight so it's not likely it "suffocated".
It's more likely the dog died from stress or another health issue.



Belfrybat said:


> I fully blame the flight attendant for this.


I'm sure you do.
But what about people who think pets should be travel accessories?
The dog would have been better off left at home rather than being carted around all over the country.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> No, you haven’t.


LOL I certainly have!
You must not have flown much or you would have too. Or perhaps you just were not paying attention? FAs are very skilled at returning them to their mothers laps discretely but it probably happens about once every 50 - 100 flights.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> This made me sick. This dog suffocated to death, which is a horrible way to die. The owner wouldn't have been allowed to bring the carrier on the plane if it wasn't small enough to fit under the seat, so it's not true it stuck out into the aisle. Also, the pet carrier was TSA compliant. Even Fox News reported that fact. And the dog was barking while in the overhead bin, so obviously in distress. Apparently the owner heard the dog barking but the seat belts sign was on so said she wasn't allowed to check on the dog. I fully blame the flight attendant for this. That being said, if this were my dog, I would have walked off the plane before placing a living being in the overhead bin.
> 
> As to the person who said to let the dog be placed in the luggage compartment. United has a the worst record of any airline in killing dogs they transport that way. So, no. I would never ship a dog by airline. They just don't care any more. It's easier for them to offer to pay the owners of dead animals rather than be careful of living beings.


Sorry but there is fish in the air,
its not uncommon for dogs to bark on takeoff without physical distress , in fact dogs have been known to bark during the entire flight,GRRRRRRR 
Suffocation from being in the overhead bin seems unlikely, Specially if the dog had enough air to bark, even more so if as one poster asserts it barked for hours. Was the seatbelt on the entire flight?
A bag CAN fit under the seat and still stick out in the aisle. perhaps there was something else under the seat that should have been moved instead? or perhaps the owner was just to stubborn to make it fit?

But I have to agree with you people shouldn't take dogs on flights.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> LOL I certainly have!
> You must not have flown much or you would have too. Or perhaps you just were not paying attention? FAs are very skilled at returning them to their mothers laps discretely but it probably happens about once every 50 - 100 flights.


Nope. You haven’t. 
I’ve flown tons..all over the world. I’m flying tomorrow.
You, on the other hand have been caught endlessly making up “stories” about yourself and your supposed life.

I think you’re in a bathrobe right this very second....maybe in a basement with your mom calling you for breakfast.


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks like it's a airline approved bag to me. if you look at the sides you can see the mesh areas.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There were no obvious openings in the one I saw.
> 
> 
> Those bins aren't air tight so it's not likely it "suffocated".
> ...



Well since you're going off your memory and I'm looking at a picture of the dead dog in the bag I'll take my version of the facts.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> Well since you're *going off your memory* and I'm looking at a picture of the dead dog in the bag I'll take my version of the facts.


You really have no clue, but I don't expect you accept anything other than "your version".
The bag you posted really looks nothing like the one on TV.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You really have no clue, but I don't expect you accept anything other than "your version".
> The bag you posted really looks nothing like the one on TV.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not sure why you think that changes anything I said.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Poor little thing.
Unbelievable that the fight attendant did that. 
Unbelievable that the owner let her.

I hate United and avoid them if possible.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm not sure why you think that changes anything I said.


It is a pet travel bag. Another passenger took pictures. 

We used to have a pug. I’d worry about them in a collapsible pet carrier anyway (flat faced breeds have harder time breathing) and would have absolutely refused to have put it in an overhead compartment especially with the way those things are overstuffed.

They ought to ban carry on luggage anyway.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm not sure why you think that changes anything I said.



I don't expect you too, because to do so you'd have to admit you're wrong.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> It is a pet travel bag. Another passenger took pictures.


Yes, it's a "pet travel bag", but it the pictures I saw there were no *obvious* openings.
It doesn't look like a typical "pet carrier" and looks nothing at all like the first picture posted.

I can understand people wanting to have "carry-on" but that shouldn't include animals.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> I don't expect you too, because to do so you'd have to admit you're wrong.


I wasn't "wrong" in what I stated or what I saw.

There were no *obvious* openings in the bag in the picture I saw.
What you posted doesn't change that.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yes, it's a "pet travel bag", but it the pictures I saw there were no *obvious* openings.
> It doesn't look like a typical "pet carrier" and looks nothing at all like the first picture posted.
> 
> I can understand people wanting to have "carry-on" but that shouldn't include animals.


Maybe the tv reporter had the wrong bag. This is the bag I’ve seen in every story.
I can understand why people want to carry on luggage but on every flight it’s the same thing. People bring too many or too big. They run out of space and start begging people to check at the gate. People don’t want to and keep trying to stuff the overhead bins. Holding up the rest of the passengers who can’t get by to get to their seats. Just make them check everything and be done with it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Maybe the tv reporter had the wrong bag.


They showed the same bag, but unless you already know the side is mesh, it's not obvious in the picture.
Even the view shown here on the right isn't clear that the sides are mesh, since you can't see through it.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I googled the title of this thread and went to images last night when Lisa posted this story, there was the bag with a mesh top. I thought a picture of one similar would suffice this morning but I hadn't figured in BFF, sorry I posted a pink one instead of a dark one


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Google photo I saw last night


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

These are just the facts from the almighty google, not from your memory


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> I posted a pink one instead of a dark one


You posted a different brand that looks nothing like the actual bag.
Why is it so hard for you to simply admit the truth?
(Aside from the obvious reason)


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Why do people insist on flying with their dogs? Board the dog while you are on your trip. If you choose a place that has doggie day care included like we do, they get play time every day, plus you have people there familiar with dogs and every place I have ever dealt with has a vet on call for emergencies.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Why do people insist on flying with their dogs? Board the dog while you are on your trip. If you choose a place that has doggie day care included like we do, they get play time every day, plus you have people there familiar with dogs and every place I have ever dealt with has a vet on call for emergencies.


I think people tend to pains in the keester when it comes to flying. 
Why fly with a child under two in your lap? It’s dangerous for the kid, a real pain for the passengers next to you and if you can’t afford to buy a seat to put the kid and car seat in, don’t fly.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

was the dog discovered after the plane took off or before? was the dog stuffed under seat before takeoff and after takeoff then pulled out into the isle for more room? is it possible to walk off a flying plane? It kind of makes me think that the owner is responsible for there dogs safety, poor planing, I would be willing to bet that the airlines(all of them) recommen that animals be in crates in the baggage area, so if you do anything different who's falt is it. take responsibility for your actions


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> First class ? I heard Lisa has her own private jet and would never fly with the common people


Dahling....my private jet is in the shop. Flying with the teeming masses tomorrow. I hope they don’t slam my mink in the overhead bin doors. Peasants. (Sniff)


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Is your mink going to be in one of those tote-on cages, like they use for small children?
They sort of remind me of rats.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Clem said:


> Is your mink going to be in one of those tote-on cages, like they use for small children?
> They sort of remind me of rats.


No no. This one is dead and made into a stole and I depend on it to cushion my jars of caviar that I can’t travel without. My manservant is in the shop with my private jet. 
So tiresome.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

How droll!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Clem said:


> Is your mink going to be in one of those tote-on cages, like they use for small children?
> They sort of remind me of rats.


The children or the minks remind you of rats?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

My ex father in-law was extremely wealthy and English, you changed clothes for dinner type rich. One night they severed caviar in some type of appetizer that looked like a dessert, I was freaked out we got dessert first. They weren't amused


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> The children or the minks remind you of rats?


Yes.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> Dahling....my private jet is in the shop. Flying with the teeming masses tomorrow. I hope they don’t slam my mink in the overhead bin doors. Peasants. (Sniff)


Pet mink are mean. Make sure the carrier is BFF compliant.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

oneraddad said:


> My ex father in-law was extremely wealthy and English, you changed clothes for dinner type rich. One night they severed caviar in some type of appetizer that looked like a dessert, I was freaked out we got dessert first. They weren't amused


Back in the early 60's, when I first read about caviar, I decided, being the adventuresome sort, to try it out. No sturgeon around, but plenty of catfish. So, I had catfish caviar, instead.

Tasted like tadpoles.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Clem said:


> Back in the early 60's, when I first read about caviar, I decided, being the adventuresome sort, to try it out. No sturgeon around, but plenty of catfish. So, I had catfish caviar, instead.
> 
> Tasted like tadpoles.


How did you know what tadpoles tasted like?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I live in North Carolina.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

LOL!
I’ve had caviar and it was good. Weirdly I like the texture of it. Like popping tiny bubbles against the roof of your mouth. 

I’ve never et any tadpoles so cant compare.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Clem said:


> I live in North Carolina.


‘Nuf said.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> I think people tend to pains in the keester when it comes to flying.
> Why fly with a child under two in your lap? It’s dangerous for the kid, a real pain for the passengers next to you and if you can’t afford to buy a seat to put the kid and car seat in, don’t fly.


Well gee not everyone has the money to do otherwise, I know you would just set the kid in another seat in your jet and have the steward take care of them but some people barely have the money for one fare.
believe me they don't do it for the fun of annoying you.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

PROBLEM: Carry on hanging out in the aisle.
SOLUTION: Get carry on out of the aisle.
FIRST SOLUTION: Get your carry on out of aisle by shoving it under your seat. If it won't fit, pull your purse out from under the seat and put your purse in the overhead, so your carry on will fit.
SECOND SOLUTION: Put your carry on in the overhead storage.
THIRD SOLUTION: No, my dog is in there, I'd rather have it on my lap through the whole flight, and listen to it bark for hours.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I've flown twice in the last three months.

It amazes me that people take their dogs with them. As if flying isn't stressful enough - carrying your luggage around, trying to get from one gate to another, trying to get through security and TSA, etc. And you want to bring your dog along?

On my last flight last month, I was in Miami Airport, had just flown in from Haiti, and was trying to get through security and TSA to get to my next flight. A lady in front of me had a small dog on a leash. We were getting ready to go through the plastic "tube" - you know the one where you step into the tube, position your feet on the foot prints on the floor and lift up your hands.

The person in front of the dog lady had just gone through the tube. Dog lady steps up and before they are ready, the dog on the leash is going into the tube. The TSA lady kept telling the dog lady to get the dog out, but the dog lady just wanted to argue "I have to get to my next flight, don't make me late."

Something sounds extremely fishy with this whole story of the dog dying. Two totally different stories.

One story states the dog was barking for most of the flight. Due to turbulence, the dog owner couldn't get up to check on the dog. REALLY? There was turbulence on the WHOLE flight? Nobody could go to the bathroom during the whole flight and the flight attendants couldn't get up to serve crackers or drinks?

I don't think so!!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Just what we needed, another law....

The dog's death also garnered a response from Sen. John Kennedy, R-La., who said he sent a letter to United's president, Scott Kirby, "demanding an immediate explanation for the number of animals who have died recently in United Airlines' care."

"This pattern of animal deaths and injuries is simply inexcusable," the letter read. "For many people, pets are members of the family. They should not be treated like insignificant cargo. Frankly, they shouldn't be placed in the cargo hold much less an overhead bin.”

Kennedy said he plans to file a bill on Thursday that would prohibit airlines from placing animals in overhead bins.

http://www.wjbdradio.com/business-n...nimal-policy-after-puppy-dies-in-overhead-bin


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I think I heard on TV this morning that criminal charges have been filed. But I was at the gym and only heard the tail end.

And to add to United woes, they shipped a dog to Japan by mistake yesterday. Instead of a 1 hour flight, it was something like 16 and the dog was without food and water the whole time. Thankfully that dog survived and will be flown back, but sheesh! Any other business with United's reputation for killing animals and mistreating their human passengers would be out of business by now.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I've flown twice in the last three months.
> 
> It amazes me that people take their dogs with them. As if flying isn't stressful enough - carrying your luggage around, trying to get from one gate to another, trying to get through security and TSA, etc. And you want to bring your dog along?
> 
> ...


So. Because you’ve flown twice in the past three months that qualifies you to say that there aren’t flights in which the seatbelt sign doesn’t ever go off and flight attendants don’t serve beverages because of turbulence? 
I’ve been on flights just like that. So have most other frequent travelers. 
And they certainly won’t let you open the overhead compartments in turbulence.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

They happen but you have to admit they are rare.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> And they certainly *won’t let you* open the overhead compartments in turbulence.


If the attendants aren't in sight, how would they stop you?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> They happen but you have to admit they are rare.


Do you assign yourself a daily quota of making inane and pointless comments?

Nope, it isn’t rare for the captain to leave the fasten seatbelt sign ON during entire flights.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If the attendants aren't in sight, how would the stop you?


I don’t know where YOU go on a hollow metal tube with a center aisle that the flight attendants can’t see you if you stand up and open an overhead compartment while everyone else is seated but I’m not aware of that place.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I don’t know where YOU go on a hollow metal tube with a center aisle that the flight attendants can’t see you if you stand up and open an overhead compartment while everyone else is seated but I’m not aware of that place.


It was reported the dog barked for two hours but no flight attendants heard it or responded to it.
If it had been my dog I'd have stood up and opened the bin.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Was it your dog?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It was reported the dog barked for two hours but no flight attendants heard it or responded to it.
> If it had been my dog I'd have stood up and opened the bin.


If it had been my dog I would have not allowed it to be placed in the bin. I’d have gotten off the flight. 

I think the flight attendant has a vested interest in saying that she never heard the dog barking. I’d tend to believe the bystanders more than the FA.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I think the flight attendant has a vested interest in saying that she never heard the dog barking. I’d tend to believe the bystanders more than the FA.


The bystanders were the ones who said there were no flight attendants around to hear it.
If they were out of earshot, they should have been too far away to stop someone from standing and opening the bin near their seats.

I suspect we aren't really hearing the whole truth, and never will.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

United has always had a terrible reputation where animals are concerned. Several years ago they lost a puppy I bought from a breeder in California. It was a 16 week old Pomeranian which weighed around 2 pounds. They found it in Houston. It was supposed to come to Tulsa. Fortunately the breeder had the foresight to put food inside the carrier so the pup didn't die. United had the temerity to try and charge me a fee for overnight kenneling. You can imagine how that went down. 

As to people flying with their pets: I have flown to dog shows so obviously took my dog(s) with me. I have flown to visit breeders to look at puppies/dogs they had available. If I bought one it would accompany me home in the cabin. Most airlines allow 2 animals in the cabin per flight. Most flight attendants are fine with you getting the pet out of the carrier and setting it on your lap after takeoff as long as your neighbors don't object.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> Do you assign yourself a daily quota of making inane and pointless comments?
> 
> Nope, it isn’t rare for the captain to leave the fasten seatbelt sign ON during entire flights.


 Nope neither do I feel like I have to live up to some quota of insults.
Lets define rare.
Whats your Idea of rare? Out of every 100 flights how many do you think the seatbelt light remains on for the entire flight?
In my admittedly restricted experience Ive noticed this is far more likely to happen on short cattle call flights rather than the longer flights.
I have noticed that when flying by private plane that light seems to come off a lot faster...........


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Your "admittedly restricted experience" has allowed you to see lots of people putting babies in bags in the overhead compartment, though. Right?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Nope neither do I feel like I have to live up to some quota of insults.
> Lets define rare.
> Whats your Idea of rare? Out of every 100 flights how many do you think the seatbelt light remains on for the entire flight?
> In my admittedly restricted experience Ive noticed this is far more likely to happen on short cattle call flights rather than the longer flights.
> I have noticed that when flying by private plane that light seems to come off a lot faster...........


You are more than welcome to not respond to me or address me.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The bystanders were the ones who said there were no flight attendants around to hear it.
> If they were out of earshot, they should have been too far away to stop someone from standing and opening the bin near their seats.
> 
> I suspect we aren't really hearing the whole truth, and never will.


I suspect you just like to argue and always will.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lisa in WA said:


> So. Because you’ve flown twice in the past three months that qualifies you to say that there aren’t flights in which the seatbelt sign doesn’t ever go off and flight attendants don’t serve beverages because of turbulence?
> I’ve been on flights just like that. So have most other frequent travelers.
> And they certainly won’t let you open the overhead compartments in turbulence.


IN 40 years of flying multiple times a year, its only happened to me once - From Minneapolis to Milwaukee - a less than 45 minute flight - but boy was I ready to use the barf bag by the time we landed - I didn't but I had it ready.

Any longer flights than that and they change altitudes if they get a lot of turbulence, as any regular flyer knows.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

In a few days, the necropsy will be complete. The interviews and statements taken. There will be tests that are inconclusive and there will be conflicting reports. While 50,000 unwanted pets are euthanized each year.
This one, now dead, dog is so important. But the 140 pets that will die today are valueless, unimportant and, to everyone, unwanted. To each individual pet owner, our pets are important. But for national sympathy, perhaps not.
I have observed the societal shift. We take no responsibility for our actions while expecting a company, business, group or government agency to be perfect in every attempt to remedy our errors.
We know, and form opinions, on the number of pet deaths on United flights. Do we know the number of pets safely handled and transported by United? Do we have any idea of the causes of death of these pets?
Someone claimed that one employee out of tens of thousands wanted a dog stored in the overhead and the dog is dead. But, today, we know nothing.
A few months ago, a man was denied transportation on a flight. He was ordered off, but refused. Security, mindful of the 130 delayed passengers and possible missed connecting flights, moved swiftly to remove the passenger. The passenger refused to comply and was dragged.
These two incidents were started by the passenger and could have been resolved by the passenger. Keep your cloth carrier, purse, luggage, whatever out of the aisle. When staff direct you off the plane, comply. Do not delay the flight with your nonsense.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Clem said:


> Your "admittedly restricted experience" has allowed you to see lots of people putting babies in bags in the overhead compartment, though. Right?[/QUO


Don't be a liar, quote accurately. I never said "A lot" I said Ive seen it. Perhaps every 50 to 100 flights someone attempts it.
I fly out of LAX, LRD and MIA a lot , admittedly they may see a unusual incidence of the act but the 5 or so times Ive seen it in my lifetime doesn't seem like a "lot".

Mind you I'm talking as a commercial passenger in these threads not like some riding in the back of a lear......


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Don't be a liar, quote accurately. I never said "A lot" I said Ive seen it. Perhaps every 50 to 100 flights someone attempts it.
> I fly out of LAX, LRD and MIA a lot , admittedly they may see a unusual incidence of the act but the 5 or so times Ive seen it in my lifetime doesn't seem like a "lot".
> 
> Mind you I'm talking as a commercial passenger in these threads not like some riding in the back of a lear......



How many years did it take you to fly, say, ummm... 400 flights and see approximately four babies in bags stuffed in overhead storage ?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> IN 40 years of flying multiple times a year, its only happened to me once - From Minneapolis to Milwaukee - a less than 45 minute flight - but boy was I ready to use the barf bag by the time we landed - I didn't but I had it ready.
> 
> Any longer flights than that and they change altitudes if they get a lot of turbulence, as any regular flyer knows.


It’s happened to me several times. Sometimes domestic carriers just leave the seatbelts buckled sign on regardless of turbulence. Passenger comfort isn’t exactly at the top of airlines list of worries.
I’m 53 and started flying when I was 11. We moved away from family and flew back to see them plus vacations.,..so I’ve been flying pretty regularly for 42 years. DH has me beaten. He used to regularly fly at least 125,000 miles a year till he retired from that career.
Used to think it was fun. Now I hate it.
Hope the flight today is smooth.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> How many years did it take you to fly, say, ummm... 400 flights and see approximately four babies in bags stuffed in overhead storage ?


0 years. He has never seen it happen. Not one single time.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I suspect you just like to argue and always will.


I'm not arguing.
I'm relaying what was reported in interviews on TV.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I only read the first two pages of this discussion.
maybe the person was not just going on a vacation ??

I ship puppies on airlines. Delta is the only one I have access to.. I put them in a HARD pet carrier..
Delta Cargo has strict rules about pet travel.
the temps cannot go below 10F nor above 85F anytime during the flight..
flat nosed dogs are strictly forbidden to fly Delta..

the passenger apparently agreed that it was OK to put the dog in the O H.. 
If he/she disagreed, they have a mouth, use it..

the news gave a number of dogs that died on flights.
United was responsible for about 80% of them..

I also do not believe that mothers put their babies in the O H ..

...........jiminwisc......


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lisa in WA said:


> Used to think it was fun. Now I hate it.
> Hope the flight today is smooth.


I agree, flying used to be fun when they didn't treat you like cattle. Its a necessary evil these days. as I don't want to spend 2-3 days in a car each way.

Good luck on your flight.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Maybe he flew a lot in the ‘50s.

*Precarious cargo: Fascinating images reveal that babies on plane journeys in the 1950s were simply placed in overhead cradles*
By Naomi Leach For Mailonline13:12 27 Jan 2017, updated 13:12 27 Jan 2017

https://www.google.com/amp/www.dail...amp/Babies-1950s-overhead-cradles-planes.html


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

“Aviation data companies like FlightAwarekeep track of all (or at least most) of the aircraft in our skies. And according to them, in the past year there were an average of 9,728 planes — carrying 1,270,406 people — in the sky at any given time.”
https://www.google.com/amp/amp.trav...s-airports/number-of-planes-in-air?source=dam


If we use the earlier estimate for frequency of such incidents there should be between 97 and 194 babies in overhead bins right now. If only there were some easily used technology that is accessible to everyone which could record such incidents.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

I say, dogs need to be in crate in lower deck, if you can't stand to be away from your dog (since it is a member of your family) you should buy another seat ticket, so you will have room for it and not infringe on others, if your dog is a nuisance, it should have to go to the hole


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Michael W. Smith said:


> One story states the dog was barking for most of the flight. Due to turbulence, the dog owner couldn't get up to check on the dog. REALLY? There was turbulence on the WHOLE flight? Nobody could go to the bathroom during the whole flight and the flight attendants couldn't get up to serve crackers or drinks?
> 
> I don't think so!!


I've flown from Ohio to Alaska 3 times. On 2 of those flights the "fasten seatbelt" lights were on before we got to Lake Michigan and stayed on the rest of the flight. But I did disobey it. It was either that or set in a wet seat for 3 hours.

I would not allow my dog to be put in an overhead compartment. Even if it meant putting my camera or purse in the compartment.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I joined the jetsetters in 1964. And flew a few times a year after that until 1984 from that point on I have flown a lot more although I must admit it is sporadic. Some years as few as five or six flights other years is well over 100. 
And all those years I don’t think I’ve ever seen a flight leave the ground with a baby in the overhead but to be honest I wouldn’t know. Like I said before the flight attendants seem to be very good at catching this particular error and discreetly correcting it. 
From the articles I have been reading since the puppy situation hit the news it would appear that flight attendants are taught not to put live creatures in the overhead perhaps they are also taught to check for it?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> I joined the jetsetters in 1964. And flew a few times a year after that until 1984 from that point on I have flown a lot more although I must admit it is sporadic. Some years as few as five or six flights other years is well over 100.
> And all those years I don’t think I’ve ever seen a flight leave the ground with a baby in the overhead but to be honest I wouldn’t know. Like I said before the flight attendants seem to be very good at catching this particular error and discreetly correcting it.
> From the articles I have been reading since the puppy situation hit the news it would appear that flight attendants are taught not to put live creatures in the overhead perhaps they are also taught to check for it?


And perhaps this is one of the funniest things I’ve ever read.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

So have we heard what killed the dog yet?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Have we seen those pictures of all those babies in overhead bins yet?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL cant imagine that people don't do exactly what you do?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> Have we seen those pictures of all those babies in overhead bins yet?


Didn’t you look in the link you posted in #84. ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Have we seen a autopsie report on this yet ?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> Didn’t you look in the link you posted in #84. ?


That's quite a bit different than todays overhead bins -- not sure a kid wouldn't fall out though and the cradle looks like it might unhook fairly easily.


----------

